# looking for a book



## trudy (Jan 8, 2002)

I would like to find a book about starting your own small business - but i'd like to find it specifically geared toward a bakery if possible (or at least something cooking/baking related).
How to come up with a plan and what to expect, etc...
If anybody can suggest something, that would be great!
thanks


----------



## thebighat (Feb 21, 2001)

There is such a book and the library in Newton MA has it at the main branch. Maybe you could call them and pester them. I borrowed it once, and have no recollection of the title.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Books for you:










*The Bread Builders: Hearth Loaves and Masonry Ovens *
by Daniel Wing & Alan Scott










*The Baker's Trade : A Recipe for Creating the Successful Small Bakery *
by Zachary Y. Schat

*Bakery for Profit: Starting a Small Bakery*
by George Bathie


----------



## trudy (Jan 8, 2002)

Thanks for the suggestions.
I think I'll check out the book stores this weekend and see if I find them - if not, i'll order online.
Thanks again for the help.


----------



## chiffonade (Nov 29, 2001)

I'd like to recommend _Bread Alone_ by Daniel Leader. Great foreword about how he came to get some of his equipment and succinctly express his love of baking. Excellent recipes too. If you can stick your nose into one at a Barnes & Noble, perhaps you could make a quick evaluation as to whether it would complement your fact-finding.

In the realm of equipment, procuring unnecessary mammoth pieces is just as much a sin as not starting big enough. The Polly-O (Italian Cheese) company of New York is a typical example of how a buying spree killed a family business. The elder Pollio (the actual family name) did a rip roaring business out of a facility on Fountain Avenue. The kids got hold of the business after he passed on and insisted on acquiring a huge plant facility. Kraft swooped in and gobbled up the company after the kids lost large sums of money buying equipment and space they didn't need.

Also, you can get second hand equipment that was sold by failed businesses for a song, compared to new. You need to scope out reputable second-hand restaurant equipment establishments - this could save you lots of $$$. (There needs to be some type of warranty attached to large equipment...if not, go somewhere else.)

Good luck! :chef:


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Go to either BARNES AND NOBLE or BORDERS book store to the small business section. You should be able to find some good material there.


----------



## thebighat (Feb 21, 2001)

The Baker's Trade, pictured in a previous post, is exactly the book I was thinking of.


----------

